# Full Moon...How do you think it will affect field hunting?



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

I was out scouting last night and didn't see much in the fields. It was foggy though. My past experience tells me it could be tough in the fields this weekend? Maybe the fact that it's opening...and the ducks are young and dumb and haven't established feeding patterns yet, might make a difference. How do you think the moon will affect the opener?


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

They only feed at night with pressure... I would not think they will alter their daytime patterns at all... YET :wink:


----------



## matt29 (Feb 13, 2009)

In my experience it doesn't seem like there is ever much activity in the evenings when the weather is real warm. I bet there will be plenty of movement in the cool mornings. Also I've never noticed a decline in success field hunting during full moons.


----------



## templey_41 (Jul 19, 2008)

I've noticed no evening activity with a full moon when field hunting. At least that's what happened in 09 in ND for us.


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

Sasha and Abby said:


> They only feed at night with pressure...


Nope. They feed at night for a variety of reasons.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

The only time I have ever personally seen the full moon an issue was three years ago the last week of the season. The birds got of the lagoon about half hour after shooting stopped and went right to our field with the pivot. They were not pressured a lot the week prior because they were on our other land that was posted.


----------



## snogeezmen (May 28, 2012)

Full moons effect ducks and it will be an issue for some crews this weekend. If you've never been screwed by a full moon you either haven't been hunting long or are ignorant to the fact the full moon exists and just chalked it up to " o the birds wanted a different field or flew early today" I've been on boh sides of the coin it won't affect all of em but to be ignorant enough to say is doesn't effect birds----ducks much more than geese--- is sorry excuse for inexperienced hunter


----------



## ehossk (Mar 6, 2010)

Geese were flying back to the roost over my house at 11 PM last night!


----------



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

During full moon phases, ducks will not roll out until it is dark to eat, or at least right at dark. Seen it, heard it. They do act different to the moon phases like all animals.


----------



## slough (Oct 12, 2003)

Scouting last night the ducks were jumping from slough to slough a little during the evening but didn't go out to feed until right at sunset. They didn't seem to be feeding actively this morning, although the sloughs they were hitting around me got hunted so that may be the reason they acted differently.


----------



## Gooseshredder21 (Mar 17, 2009)

Didn't affect us. 6 man and 5 man limits Saturday and Sunday in wheat fields


----------



## tchunter (Apr 1, 2013)

It does affect the field hunts, we scouted a field that had 500-600 mallards in it a few weeks ago, full moon that night so the ducks stayed feeding much later then normal. Got set up in the morning and saw maybe 20 mallards that whole morning because of the late feed the night before.


----------

